# Eurobike



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

About darn time! Finally a Colnago in flat black. If they have that in EPS, I'll order in a heartbeat.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Agreed - it looks hot. Have seen this on another forum...

I want!!! 

I already have an EPS so I guess this could be my winter ride:wink: :wink:


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

A little bit too much red for my tastes! J/K! Looks great, I just wished I had a Colnago in my stable. Soon!


----------



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

*Beg to Differ*

I so dislike the all black bikes (Pinarello Prince, De Rosa King (I think it is the King), and now Colnago). I think The paint jobs of the Italian bikes like Pinarello, Colnago, Wilier, etc are beautiful and are part of what make them so unique. Just order a custom Parlee and you can get all black.


----------



## CSquare43 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm not generally a fan of matte black finishes, but this looks great IMO...


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

I think that is just bare carbon with no clearcoat.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

Do they knock $500+ off the price since it has no paintjob?


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

What, SRAM group? No Campy? Blasphemy!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Just trying to work out which bike this is!


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

Its the CX-1


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Since I have matte black De Rosa I can't say anything else but I like it


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Saw that - looked nicer in flesh - They were trying to show that Colnago's aren't heavy and you can make a really low weight bike with their frame - the chainset was THM Clavicula, wheels were lightweight ventoux, saddle was a full carbon from Selle Italia and Red Groupset as its lighter than Super Record - totalled around 4.9 kg I think.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

toonraid said:


> Saw that - looked nicer in flesh - They were trying to show that Colnago's aren't heavy and you can make a really low weight bike with their frame - the chainset was THM Clavicula, wheels were lightweight ventoux, saddle was a full carbon from Selle Italia and Red Groupset as its lighter than Super Record - totalled around 4.9 kg I think.


Yea, just looking at those wheels and brakes made me think that they were building a weight weenie. Looks great.


----------

